# Problems after accidentally coding DME



## jackog (May 20, 2016)

I did something stupid and coded all ecu's about 6 months ago.
Engine switched off when coding the DME and blew out the CADF but car ran fine afterwards so i left it.
The only issue is it had a check engine light on the dash.

Yesterday I thought I will try and fix it
I injected new CADF into DME as noted below:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on DME => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on DME (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

Am now getting a fuel supply error and car says performance is reduced.
Still seems to drive ok though
Except when I turn ignition on, the fuel pump runs continuously until i start the car

I then cleared all codes using ISTA.
Still didnt fix issue
I then re-injected CADF again.
Same issue.

Any ideas?

I asked my local dealer about it and they didnt know. They are talking of replacing fuel pump etc etc.

At this point I am thinking of reflashing the DME


----------



## yushow5069 (Aug 8, 2012)

I had same problem on F10. Try change can type in DME=>3320=>EKP. I dont remember which parameter. You need to test it.


----------



## jackog (May 20, 2016)

Thanks
You may be onto something

Is anyone able to check what the code is on their car for the EKP?

Car is a 2011 535i


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

This issue is normal when you code DME with a running engine and re-inject the CAFD into DME. You have to flash the DME and EKP to delete this error.

CU Oliver


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

jackog said:


> I did something stupid and coded all ecu's about 6 months ago.
> Engine switched off when coding the DME and blew out the CADF but car ran fine afterwards so i left it.
> The only issue is it had a check engine light on the dash.
> 
> ...


I coded all the modules too but I did it with the ignition on and the engine off. Some modules like the ACSM would error until I gave it a file that was older. I kept going down the list until it green lit. I suggest coding the DME with the ignition off and the engine on with the latest CADF that works one by one. After I did this I then FDL coded everything I needed then initialized the stuff that wouldn't work through ISTA/D. Cleared all codes and boom works.

I mean, if you still have problems try coding the earlier CADFs. Doesn't take long to do at all. Maybe the other solution would be to code all the CADFs back to the earliest one to see if it fixes the issue as a module could be incompatible but green lit.


----------



## jackog (May 20, 2016)

Thanks guys,

Looks like i will have tr reflash
I only have 1 CADF to select from


----------



## artiik (Jan 5, 2016)

Had similar issue - what I did is re-flashed DME without cdDeploy then ignition off/on and then flashed cdDeploy only - that solved the problem for me
Hope this helps


----------



## jackog (May 20, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Can I ask, What does cdeploy do?
WHy would you flash without it?

I am waiting on a power supply so I can do the flash


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackog said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can I ask, What does cdeploy do?
> WHy would you flash without it?
> 
> I am waiting on a power supply so I can do the flash


cdeploy Encodes (VO Codes) the ECU.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> cdeploy Encodes (VO Codes) the ECU.


And for completeness sake: (forgive me Master )
*blFlash*: Flashes new Bootloader
*swDeploy*: Flashes new Software (SWFL)
*cdDeploy*: Encodes (e.g. VO Codes ECU)
*ibaDeploy*: used to update the Owners manual for HU.


----------



## jackog (May 20, 2016)

Thanks Guys!

I'm just building a power supply from an old Computer PSU so that I can do some flashing

Cheers
Jacko


----------



## bobbyggx (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey @jackog,

Have you managed to get rid of the error? After Flashing DME I am experiencing the same issue which I was able to fix with DME FDL coding by changing the EKP value. The initial value was CAN afterwards I changed it to FPS (if I am not doing a typo) and the Fuel Supply error remained. After changing the value to the last possible option, "inwert", the error is now gone, but I am wondering if this is "ok" fix or it is just a workaround.

My DME had I-Level 10-09-503 and I changed it to 17-10-503. 

I can reflash the DME without a problem, but when I try to reflash the EKPM one more time it is saying that there is another CAFD which is not in the TAL (or something like this). I checked the the TAL file and the EKPM was there with the correct CAFD and SWFL. There is something strange, which I think might be the issue. When I read ECU (I cannot read SVT in the coding, I am getting an error that SVT is different). At this time the EKPM CAFD file ends with 112. Then I am including the I-Ship and the Target I-level and after calculation in the EKPM I am getting a RED CAFD entry which ends with 111. Any idea?


P.S. The suggestion method for leaving cdDeploy and executing it afterwards didn't work for me.


----------



## jackog (May 20, 2016)

bobbyggx said:


> Hey @jackog,
> 
> Have you managed to get rid of the error? After Flashing DME I am experiencing the same issue which I was able to fix with DME FDL coding by changing the EKP value. The initial value was CAN afterwards I changed it to FPS (if I am not doing a typo) and the Fuel Supply error remained. After changing the value to the last possible option, "inwert", the error is now gone, but I am wondering if this is "ok" fix or it is just a workaround.
> 
> ...


Yes I got rid of it.
I flashed EKPM and DME
I had to pull the fuel pump fuses so the fuel pump would not continuously run whilst car is turned off and flashing.
I dont know what your error is.
I think Shawn or Oliver may be able to help. Something funny going on with your CADF.


----------



## Kyisak47 (Feb 2, 2019)

I have f10 m5 replaces den cas and keys vin matched ecu and car it***8217;s starts but very rough
No lights on dash or instruments 

I am getting a few errors on autohex
Cda322 missing, dme reciever , kombi transmitter


----------



## RocketSurgeon (Dec 18, 2012)

I actually like using ISTA+ to fix things like this, it's setup to be fool resistant. If you select modules to program and encode, it puts the car in programming mode and does exactly what's required, and in the proper order. Dependencies are satisfied, programming is always followed by encoding, etc.


----------

